# Sleep Easy Gulf Coast Sleep Diagnostic Center Monthly Sleep Awareness Meeting



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Sleep Easy will host a monthly Sleep Awareness meeting beginning January 6th, 2011 at 5:30 pm. If you have had a sleep study performed or are just curious about sleep please come out and join us. More information is on the attached flyer. 
Thanks, SHB
View attachment Monthly Meeting Flyer.doc


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT 

Thursday, 1/6/2011 at 5:30pm
Sleep Easy
321 East Nine Mile Rd.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT 
Thursday, February 3rd at 5:30
321 East Nine Mile Rd
See flyer in original post for more information


----------

